# Negative Outcomes in VETTASES skill Assessment



## min90 (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi Everyone,
I've applied for civil engineering Technician and Received letter from VETASESS that, the employment described does not meet the requirment for the nominated occupation of CIVIL ENGINEERING TECHNICIAN (ANZSCO 312212).They have given me two option to apply whether RE-ASSESMENT- change of nominated under their skill assessment process the VETASSESS occupation in Building Associate (code 31112) or else can apply for a REASSESSMENT- Review of negative outcome.
please advice me on this matter. what shall I do ? shall I go for Review or Re assessment in other nominated skill. 
has anyone got such type of same response as I got?. Has anyone got positive reply on review? can I go for review and later on if comes negative thn again try for Re assessment with diff nominated occupation.
Thanks in advance.
min


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

min90 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I've applied for civil engineering Technician and Received letter from VETASESS that, the employment described does not meet the requirment for the nominated occupation of CIVIL ENGINEERING TECHNICIAN (ANZSCO 312212).They have given me two option to apply whether RE-ASSESMENT- change of nominated under their skill assessment process the VETASSESS occupation in Building Associate (code 31112) or else can apply for a REASSESSMENT- Review of negative outcome.
> please advice me on this matter. what shall I do ? shall I go for Review or Re assessment in other nominated skill.
> has anyone got such type of same response as I got?. Has anyone got positive reply on review? can I go for review and later on if comes negative thn again try for Re assessment with diff nominated occupation.
> ...


What are your qualifications and experience?


----------



## min90 (Mar 17, 2016)

Qualification - diploma in civil engineering passed in 1999
experience 10 years +


----------



## min90 (Mar 17, 2016)

pls guide will be appreciated..
thanks


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

It really comes down to the experience letters submitted by you towards the application for assessment as a civil engineering technician. It's hard to comment without actually looking at the experience letters. Roles and responsibilities for both occupation codes slightly differ even though both occupations fall under the same umbrella of construction. Civil engineering technician is mostly for civil related jobs; roads, bridges, dams, airports, piers, abutments etc. Building associate is more generic - includes residential, commercial projects etc. If you have very little experience on civil projects, civil engineering technician is the wrong job code.


----------



## min90 (Mar 17, 2016)

*hi*

My skill experience 
1 for preparing and design and plans as per clients requirement and satisfaction.
2 To get devlopment permision for prepaid plans and designs from town planning department.
3 To prepare estimate of building cost with standerd rate analysis.
4 To compare various tenders,finalize,and issue a work to order contractor.
5 To hire suitable contractor for various engineering works like ;RCC,Masonary, Plaster, Seniority, electronic, colour, flooring etc for buildings
6 For inspaction of all engineering works and check measurement of building and supervising development work according to passing plan.
7 For routine checking of quality of work and to organise maintenance and repair work of building.
8 Generate purchase request, purchase order and matirials receipt notes.
9 To check and verify contractor bills of all engineering works, Acording to the tender sign by the clients.
10 To check for illegal construction does not happens.
advice me where am wronge? my occupation is wrong for the nominated cat.
Shall i go for Review in same occupation, or re-assessment in diff occupation code.
thanks.
min


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

min90 said:


> My skill experience
> 1 for preparing and design and plans as per clients requirement and satisfaction.
> 2 To get devlopment permision for prepaid plans and designs from town planning department.
> 3 To prepare estimate of building cost with standerd rate analysis.
> ...


These job duties are not related to civil structures. Chances are if you apply for a reassessment it will come back as negative. It's hard to say if building associate is the correct job code without looking at documents which we don't have access to.


----------



## min90 (Mar 17, 2016)

thanks,

all the tasks matches only one thing that it is related with building construction, so will it help if i add the experience letter of work done in civil projects other than buildings in a review? or resubmitting my tasks list and experience letters focusing more on feild work i did rather than getting permission of the building? can it help?

pls help. ur guidance is very precious.


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

You need to be truthful in the letters that are submitted for assessment. If your job duties comprised of work related to civil projects( roads, railways , dams, bridges etc) then by all means submit the corrected letters towards reassessment. If not then apply under a relevant occupation .


----------



## william1 (Nov 3, 2015)

Guys, am planing to make an assessment for Civil Engineering Technician occupation from VETASSESS. Is there any problem if i mentioned duties for this occupation, which i took from google, since it's related to this occupation?


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

double post


----------



## PINOY31 (Aug 19, 2016)

I think 312212 Civil Engineering Technician is more on Laboratory and Field Testing of construction materials.


----------



## PINOY31 (Aug 19, 2016)

min90 said:


> My skill experience
> 1 for preparing and design and plans as per clients requirement and satisfaction.
> 2 To get devlopment permision for prepaid plans and designs from town planning department.
> 3 To prepare estimate of building cost with standerd rate analysis.
> ...


Tasks of 312212 Civil Engineering Technician as per ANZSCO:

-Preparing sketches, charts, tabulations, plans and designs for civil engineering works such as drainage, water supply, sewerage reticulation systems, roads, airports, dams, bridges and other structures
-Performing and directing fieldwork and laboratory testing
-Interpreting work assignment instructions, applying appropriate procedures and selecting equipment
-Collecting and analysing data, and carrying out computations
-Estimating material costs and ensuring finished works are within specifications, regulations and contract provisions
-Inspecting civil engineering works, and organising and supervising maintenance and repair work
-Conducting field and laboratory tests of construction materials and soils, and collecting data for traffic surveys


----------



## kklas (Sep 14, 2016)

Hello,
Is there anyone who applied VETASSESS as An Engineering Technician ? I am going to apply VETASSESS today. I Noticed that QLD has Closed the occupation recently. Will NSW keep open the occupation for next 4 months? I think Currently 489 visas are not available for any province under this occupation.


----------



## Brian_Tourbillon (Aug 1, 2016)

Aus_NZ_Expat said:


> These job duties are not related to civil structures. Chances are if you apply for a reassessment it will come back as negative. It's hard to say if building associate is the correct job code without looking at documents which we don't have access to.


I am a civil/structural engineer. your described responsibilities are not related to civil/structural engineer/technician. It seems like non-technical but commercial job position.


----------



## shunamite (Jan 28, 2017)

Hi All,

Need advise on what to do after receiving negative outcome of REassessment.

Agent suggested wrong occupation for my husband, assessment came back negative ( July2016), 
Applied for reassessment through the same agent , also came back negative ( October 2016).

Now Vetassess has asked to appeal, which don't think would be a good idea as we feel the chances are very low.

My husband would like to apply for assessment again with a more suitable ANZSCO code, can anyone advise , if this can be done and if so is there a waiting period ?

Would they use the negative points from the previous assessment , to assess the new one?

Thanks in advance for your advice


----------



## shunamite (Jan 28, 2017)

shunamite said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need advise on what to do after receiving negative outcome of REassessment.
> 
> ...


Anyone , appreciate your advise.


----------



## shunamite (Jan 28, 2017)

Im new here, appreciate if you could please guide us. 

My husband applied for Vetassess assessment in July 2016 , as Civil Engg technician , as suggested by the agent , as although he is a PM he has no degree , but 4 year advanced diploma, 
the assessment came out negative saying job description does not match the code applied for .

We submitted reassessment without checking if we need to change the code, we changed the job description and reapplied , in October 2016 reassessment came negative, they called the wrong person in the company who said my husband works as a project manager.

So since PR was not an option now , he has also turned 40 so cannot get enough points , he found a job and the employer was ready to sponsor him on 457 visa.

The employer got his sponsorship renewed, just before he could submit the documents the announced was made that 457 has be abolished.

We got in touch with Vetassess, they said that if he appeals under Civil Engg Tech , the decision may not be in his favour, and have suggested to apply under a different code - Building associate.

Now so much time has passed by the Employer is also hesitant to apply with new rules coming in.
So basically we are left on our own to figure this out.

We were working on the Building associate job description, when my husband got terminated. 
Leaving us with no one to sign his experience paper.

Situation in the company is not very good so no one wants to take any responsibilities.
The boss who had signed his original letter , has resigned and left the country.

Now presently my husband has been called back to work , but only temporarily for a month, if the current boss agrees to sign his document , which my husband thinks is highly unlikely.
By the time Vetassess calls back to check on his employment , he will not have a job.

We are trying very hard to make this work, don't know what else can be done.
Its been a year since we are still stuck at our first step with assessment.

Really desperately looking for help.


----------

